# Vr6 twin-turbo from Sweden. 634Whp!



## Milbroz (Nov 27, 2011)

Finally i´ve managed to put some clips together of my mk3 vr6 twin-turbo. Hope u like it!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1GbyYK1VoE


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

very nice compilation:thumbup:! you have a build thread ?


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

wow thats impressive!

do you have a build thread?


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

Hmm seems like yr girl enjoys the rush of the ride. :thumbup:


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## Milbroz (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks!! Yes there is a build thread, sorry only in swedish: http://www.vr6.nu/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=8489
Many of the pics are not working because my friend did some rearrange on the server :banghead:
Can post some for u here: 

































































































































The girl in the vid is my friend "Lumpan"s little sister. That day she was pretty hangover so we went to wake her up and Lumpan force her into the car, think she went sober pretty quick


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

i jizzed:laugh:


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

amazing , i love it and all that on a distributor :beer:


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Verry nice setup, i love it!


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

love it:heart:


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow what an amazing build, You should definitely start a build thread over on here if you have the time your car is incredible:heart:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Absolutely top notch work and the video is awesome. Perfect compilation of build, track and drag racing not to mention a good lookin chick enjoying a death ride in a 600+ hp car. simply awesome!:thumbup:


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

great work. :thumbup: for doing things the proper way


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

12V_VR said:


> i jizzed:laugh:


You REALLY had to quote all of it? Come on.


NICE work man, just nice. :thumbup:


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

12V_VR said:


> i jizzed:laugh:


you effin n00b. why did you quote all the pics?

and what caused the fire?:beer::beer:


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

AJmustDIE said:


> You REALLY had to quote all of it? Come on.
> 
> 
> NICE work man, just nice. :thumbup:






vento86 said:


> you effin n00b. why did you quote all the pics?
> 
> and what caused the fire?:beer::beer:


fixed


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

My wife looked like that when i took her for a ride in the VRT...except she was screaming at me. from the look on your face, it's tough to tame a beast. :thumbup: great vid.


----------



## Milbroz (Nov 27, 2011)

I´m really glad u guys like it  Thanks!!

The fire was from a very small oil leakage on one of the feeding lines to the turbos, it was tighten but not enough. I also ride with some wg plastic hose :banghead: so it melted and start dripping on the downpipe. I think it was that combo that nearly send my car to hell, didn´t really have the time to investigate  At the same time a coolant hose break, but that was only for the good i think 

Everything gets extremely hot when taking the car to a track and run more then a quarter mile. can´t really be compared to regular hard driving on the streets.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

It was about time that you came to the VwVortex FI community and shared your car Erik!
Its all you that I can thank, when it comes to problem solving and ideas :thumbup:
The knowledge, down to earth person and "yes can do" attitude is just amazing.
Glad I know you, and glad to see your car here, after all these years!
Keep up the extreme work, and the no tolerance for easy solutions! :thumbup:

Kristian.


Bugrun 2009, Sweden.


















Tightning one off the oil feed lines after all the smoke on the track










The towing truck, a 2001 Jetta/Bora R32 and the black rocket :laugh:


----------



## Milbroz (Nov 27, 2011)

Kristian>> So many nice words!! Thanks!! It made my day pal 

It´s a great forum here, more action than the swedish ones i think. :thumbup:

Btw. Horrible pic of me u got there


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

This car kicks some fine 4$$!!!! Really good to see!
I asked about what happened over youtube, but I got the answer right here now.
This has to be sooo much fun to drive!
Congratulations on the project!:laugh:


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

Awesome build.... great vid.... Good job man, glad to see your having fun with it:thumbup:


----------



## RoamFreely (Dec 21, 2009)

Work of Art...


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Great vid, excellent sound quality I thought.... nice car too:thumbup:


----------



## Milbroz (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you very much!!  

The car is very fun to drive with quick spool but still it´s easy to handle, i quess my mom can drive it. But only if she´s gently with the right foot  I wont dare to find out


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Sick ass car man, love the build.


----------



## vrgasm (Oct 5, 2011)

Did I just lose track or was it spinning in 5th gear
Love the car by the way


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

NICEEE!

all it needs now is AWD...


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

Beautiful. 
Can you share the bottom end specs including bearings?
Thx.


----------



## tdmopar59 (Jun 22, 2008)

awesome work man :thumbup: Definitely appreciate a unique setup with that kind of time and effort into it :beer:


----------



## isault (Mar 3, 2005)

Awesome!!! Put specs on it. I can see a MSD coil on it (guessing), you just have the coil or the MSD box as well?


----------



## Milbroz (Nov 27, 2011)

CorradoMagic said:


> Beautiful.
> Can you share the bottom end specs including bearings?
> Thx.


Here´s some late replays 

The bottom got pauter rods, wiseco pistons 83mm, glyco oem bearings, o-ringed block with standard oem head gasket. Everything balanced with a neuspeed pulley kitt, Homemade custom 7075 alu billet flywheel with tilton twin clutch ,cerametallic rally discs. Arp bolts.

Autronic sm4 and e85, Single MSD 8245 coil and original vr6 distributor.


----------



## Milbroz (Nov 27, 2011)

isault said:


> Awesome!!! Put specs on it. I can see a MSD coil on it (guessing), you just have the coil or the MSD box as well?


Just one single coil, my local tuner told me they have run the MSD 8245 on bmw turbos to 1000hp, just one coil


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

wow, im impressed.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Stock bearings.
He dynod new numbers today with a PTE billett bb 6766, 3,5" DP and 1700cc inj. Still on stock fuelrail and lines  505whp @15 psi low boost. 39 psi on high boost... Watch out for nice 12V dyno numers


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Stock fuelrail with stock size fuel lines @ 3bar did 796whp and 880nm 39 psi. Precision 6766 T4 a.r 82 . 
Sick numbers on a 12V and good luck @ Bugrun, Mantorp park this weekend!


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Stock fuelrail with stock size fuel lines @ 3bar did 796whp and 880nm 39 psi. Precision 6766 T4 a.r 82 .
> Sick numbers on a 12V and good luck @ Bugrun, Mantorp park this weekend!


 very nice
what type of fuel? or did i miss that?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

E85 all the way.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

We need some fresh enginebay pics

Impressive numbers!


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Build thread:

http://www.vr6.nu/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=8489&start=405


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

What is the minimum wage rates over there? I need to come over there & get a job so i can go balls out too...


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> What is the minimum wage rates over there? I need to come over there & get a job so i can go balls out too...


Average salary is not easy to say. I work in the Military and are paid over minimum wage rate. 
But how about paying 62000USD for a used mk4 R32 in Norway ? :banghead:


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Crazy numbers, looking forward to a video of the car now!!
The next thing he should get is 4motion


----------



## viw28 (Oct 8, 2008)

Holy crap that's big power! Big PSI level too though! So has he changed from twin turbo to single Precision 6766? Interested as this is the turbo I have for my 24v setup..


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

viw28 said:


> Holy crap that's big power! Big PSI level too though! So has he changed from twin turbo to single Precision 6766? Interested as this is the turbo I have for my 24v setup..


From twin GT3071 with Tial exhausthousing to 6766.
Tor-m also have the 6766 on his 24v.
Should be a great turbo, but as always it depends on what you are gonna use it for...
E85 is really making a big diffrence.
No way the 02M will hold the 880nm torque either


----------



## viw28 (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice! I noticed Tor-M has 6766 also, don't really comment much on here although I lurk most days  

My 6766 is 0.96AR  :laugh:

You guys getting E85 in Norway? We just about get 97ron here in Ireland!

How's your 02M chassis leg mount working out for you by the way?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Was there a good reason to go from twin to single setup?
Steve


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

viw28 said:


> Nice! I noticed Tor-M has 6766 also, don't really comment much on here although I lurk most days
> 
> My 6766 is 0.96AR  :laugh:
> 
> ...


 Tor-m has 1.15AR  

Norway have like 20 gas stations places that sells E85. 
Sweden have E85 in ALL their stations :thumbup: 
Eriks Golf has the same DLI setup as me. There is a reasion why I choose the same route  

sTT eV6: I think a friend off Erik had a 6766 laying around, and they just want to try and see. The result was almost 800 whp. Should be pretty happy with that.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

800 ish is a big number and full respect. 
Steve


----------



## viw28 (Oct 8, 2008)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Tor-m has 1.15AR


 :laugh::laugh::laugh::what:


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

I'd love know what 800 ponies in a VRT feels like..... it must be insane. hell I have trouble keeping the wheels on the pavement with 400 

all I have to say is well done :thumbup:


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

all that's left to ask after all that about 800whp is, any videos?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Tor-m has 1.15AR
> 
> Norway have like 20 gas stations places that sells E85.
> Sweden have E85 in ALL their stations :thumbup:
> ...


 remember it is a devided housing tor has wich means that it will spool at the same time as a number lower a/r ex housing un devided...he has devided ex manifold and 24 over size valves,ported head,nice cams and vvt to spool it up=absolutly no problem.. 

nice numbers on eriks 12v....that car need 4motion!


----------



## Milbroz (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks guys!!  

Kristian> my 6766 got the 0,82 V-band housing so it´s not a t4 house  

And the spool up for this turbo is not a problem, it was possible to run full boost at 4000 rpm  

Without e85 it wouldn´t be possible to get this crazy numbers with this turbo, this turbo is sick!! 

When boosting the 39 [email protected] pull we have some trouble with ignition miss at the end. When lowering the boost to 32 psi it made 734 whp and no problem  So i´m gonna replace the msd and the ngk bcp7es plugs and then passing the 800 whp limit, and still on a distributor  

Also have some plans for building a new intake manifold with longer runners. 

Jepp i need awd or something useful to put the engine in  

And Michael u didn´t miss a thing at bugrun, so much rain and when it finally was time for the dragstrip they only have permisson to run 201m, br. ****kers! So i didn´t even bother to run.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i know weather suks big time at bugrun,thats why i did not go.. 

you should add 6 * 24v coils on your engine..they will easy support 800+


----------

